# Costco offers 50 to 100 dollar rebates on iPhone 6s preorders



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.macrumors.com/2015/09/15/costco-iphone-6s-6s-plus-promo/

Unless you are an AT&T subscriber...


----------

